# Need a hand call



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm looking to get a hand call, i've never used them much, since i use my foxpro. I just getting sick of having problems with it, and not being able to do the set. I love my foxpro, but i might set it up in a bad place where it doesn't get reception to the remote, or the batteries die or something. I want to get a nice howler hand call that doesn't take much practice to use. I tried just getting a cheap one from fleet farm, but it sounds like a turd. Any advise or i know some members make calls, if you have a recomendation for a simple howler please let me know.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I like the RuffyDawg caller.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll make you one that is simple to use. I'll PM you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don may have you taken care of, but if not check out my official thread here or my website. I make several howlers even a mini howler that comes with an extention tube, but also remember any good open reed should be able to do howls


----------

